# Movies Topic



## Chic 2k6 (Jun 12, 2006)

every forum should have a topic on movies whether its Videos, Playstation Portable movies, or DVDs. Even the latest film releases, also we can review movies so other people can find out opinions about a certian movie before watching it.
I'll start off...

Cinema - X3 The Last Stand.

I watched this a couple weeks ago and i thought it was so cool! I think Pyro is really hot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I cant wait for X4, Wolverine and Magneto to come out


----------



## Amymo (Jun 12, 2006)

Well I just saw Poseidon, that prob can out in the US ages ago but it just came out here.  Tbh I didn't really enjoy it, the story line and suspense were great but I didn't realise how claustrophobic I am, at one point my BF turned to me and said 'are you holding your breath?!' I was but hadn't realised!  So a good film, haven't seen the original but recommend it if you aren't afraid of drowning or small spaces.

Looking forward to maybe seeing Prime, and ooh can't wait for Miami Vice too!


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Jun 12, 2006)

coolies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I heard bad critique on Prime =S

I might go to see The Omen on Wednesday


----------



## hypergrl273 (Jun 12, 2006)

I really didn't like prime, it was good at first but then you just start wondering when it's going to end.


----------



## Jaim (Jun 13, 2006)

My boy and I rent 8 movies a week (we're nuts, I know!) but I think we have different taste than a lot of people!

We always look up the ratings for movies on IMDB.com and it's usually the lowest rated ones that we prefer. 

Last night we watched London. I think the main actors were Chris Evans and Jessica Biel. It was a movie with a lot of drugs and profanity (honestly that doesn't bother me any) but it wasn't too bad. Not a life-altering movie by any means but I also didn't feel like I wanted my $3 and 2 hours back.


----------



## Shavwi (Jun 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hypergrl273* 
_I really didn't like prime, it was good at first but then you just start wondering when it's going to end._

 
yeah - I enjoyed the beginniong, but it totally got off track at the end.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Jun 14, 2006)

I'm currently watching Van Helsing, its an awesome film


----------



## Throwaway Style (Jun 15, 2006)

I'm watching Donnie Darko, for like the 5000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 time, because i love this movie so much.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Jun 19, 2006)

Just saw DaVinci Code recently and i couldnt understand it, heck i fell asleep for 20 mins in the first hour of the movie


----------



## Wattage (Jun 19, 2006)

I just watched the following within the last month:

1. The Island - a little cheesy but the concept is amazing, totally worth watching!
2. Munich - intense. Not a feel good movie, but still amazing.
3. We Don't Live Here Anymore - a great movie for couples. Again, totally intense but an eye opener and beautifully shot.


----------



## Jaim (Jun 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chic 2k6* 
_Just saw DaVinci Code recently and i couldnt understand it, heck i fell asleep for 20 mins in the first hour of the movie_

 

Haha, yeah, I feel the same. I guess I understood it, but maybe I just didn't care for it!


----------



## Throwaway Style (Jun 22, 2006)

I'm currently watching Hedwig and the Angry inch, which is one of my favorite movies ever. 
Recently I've watched, 
Memoirs of a Geisha
Trainspotting
Party Monster
Everything is Illuminated
Nacho Libre
and cat soup.


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jun 22, 2006)

I just watched Trainspotting...I love that movie. Requim For a Dream reminds me of that movie. Another one of my favorites.


----------



## Throwaway Style (Jun 22, 2006)

After seeing requiem for a dream i dont think i could ever do heroin, even if my life depeneded on it.   not to mention i think i was crying like a baby at the end,  and almost never cry in movies.


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Jun 22, 2006)

the last film i watched was one hour photo with robin williams as it was on the TV it was very weird and a bit dull in parts, scared me to death when he was dreaming and his eye started bleeding ew ew ew


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 22, 2006)

Watched X3 at the theatre, which was a totally awesome spend of 12 bucks; found out today when the next HP is coming out (july 13, 07), and just watched at home For Love of the Game again. Totally awesome movie in my book.


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jun 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Throwaway Style* 
_After seeing requiem for a dream i dont think i could ever do heroin, even if my life depeneded on it.   not to mention i think i was crying like a baby at the end,  and almost never cry in movies._

 
Both of those movies made me never want to drugs! LOL I love those crazy weird movies.


----------



## DCJPFan (Jun 25, 2006)

I have way too much free time this summer and as such, I've been going to the theatre a lot. The last several movies I saw were The Lake House, The Omen, An American Haunting, The Breakup, X3 and The Da Vinci Code. I very much enjoyed X3. I've always been a huge X-Men fan, the comics, the cartoons, the movies... you name it. The Lake House was sweet and The Da Vinci Code was good. I enjoy watching movies, the books of which I've already read. It's always interesting to compare the two. The others I could have done without. I am looking forward to seeing The Devil Wears Prada on Friday and compare it to the book as well. Oh, and I just saw Eight Below on DVD and I would recommend it to any dog lover!


----------



## bellaetoile (Jun 26, 2006)

cars was adorable. i'm such a kid at heart, lol. kind of predictable, i guess, but what movies aren't these days...

i'm much more of a dvd person that a theater person. running scared was really good, imo, despite my predisposed dislike of paul walker. i thought he did pretty good, and i thought wayne kramer did a great job with the movie. its incredibly bloody and violent, though, so if you get offended easily, this film is not for you. i can easily say it was one of the "grittiest" films i've ever seen, and the pedophile scene is the fucking creepiest thing ever.


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jun 26, 2006)

I just saw Cars this weekend at a drive inn theater. My son looved this movie. I thought it was pretty cute. It was cool. My kids liked it, so that's all that matters. LOL


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IslandGirl77* 
_I just saw Cars this weekend at a drive inn theater. My son looved this movie. I thought it was pretty cute. It was cool. My kids liked it, so that's all that matters. LOL_

 

Awsome we took out kids to see Cars LAst week.. I must say i even enjoyed it.


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jun 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyperRealGurl* 
_Awsome we took out kids to see Cars LAst week.. I must say i even enjoyed it._

 
Yeah, I thought it was cute. We went to this drive inn theater in the middle of the country. I think it's the only one left in SC. It was pretty cool. I've never been to a drive inn before.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IslandGirl77* 
_Yeah, I thought it was cute. We went to this drive inn theater in the middle of the country. I think it's the only one left in SC. It was pretty cool. I've never been to a drive inn before._

 
  yea i dont think they have a drive in here in augusta ga.. the last time i went to a drive in theater was in Ft Laud Fl. i must say it was intresting


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 26, 2006)

They have one between Jesup and Hinesville.


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jun 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyperRealGurl* 
_yea i dont think they have a drive in here in augusta ga.. the last time i went to a drive in theater was in Ft Laud Fl. i must say it was intresting
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
This theater is close to Agusta, least I think. It's in Leesburg/Batesville area. From the map, it looks like it's not that far from Aiken.


----------



## JesusShaves (Jun 28, 2006)

the last film i saw at the cinema was 16 Blocks.  Suprised i quite liked it, heh.  OK the MOS DEF factors in alot... i looove him!!! Its was entertaining, something i could watch again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i saw Xmen 3 before that... UTTERLY DISAPOINTED. It was just fodder.  I BOOED IT IN THE END.. haha... i wanted to demanded my money back (well ok i didnt pay for the ticket my mate did, the reason i didnt demand for it).  The whole way through the film i felt so annoyed at how lame it was, the only great thing about it was seeing hugh jackman looking hot as heck as wolverine! I loved x1 & x2... but why why why... :'(


----------

